
Ask HN: How do you organise, store and share interesting articles/papers/etc? - opdahl
I am wondering how other people try to permanently store interesting articles and documents they find on the web. Currently I have a folder in OneDrive where I save pdfs of the most interesting documents, but I find it very cumbersome, and it also makes it difficult to share a specific document since I can&#x27;t just send a link.<p>So I guess what I am asking what is your way of permanently storing your &quot;exploration&quot; of the internet, your digital bookshelf if you will.
======
RichardHesketh
Have you looked at Evernote?

Even the free plan does a lot: \- synchronized notes across 2 devices \-
favourite things you want to be always available on your phone/tablet \-
search for text in images and PDFs

Other plus points: * Plus and Premium plans for more data and devices. * As
many notebooks as you like for different subjects * Tags to use in place of or
in support of notebooks and document content.

Disclosure: my only connection with Evernote is as a satisfied customer.

------
godelmachine
I've not yet tried Evernote, but here's what I do.

Earlier, I used to download those PDFs and save it to Google Drive. But now,
if there anything I find interesting, I have an urge to share it with HN
reader, and simply submit here. This way, I can see my past submissions
anytime, & also know what fellow HN readers think about that particular
publication.

Hope this helps.

